# The Santur



## Danielghofrani

Hey Guys, I wanted to share with you, the musical instrument I play, which in a way counts as percussion.









This is My main Santur. I built the Table myself to my own height. I built a little "shelf" under the table to neatly put the mallets, etc.









here are the cases for the hammers, metronome, tuner, and tuning form. the table is not well finished but it is sturdy and made of Canadian White Pine. sorry about the bad craftsmanship of the table, I am a musician, not a wood worker ;P









These are the instruments I play with, The one on the bottom is a professional quality(thats why I have covered its behind to keep it from scratches  ) .









I am a Santur hammer addict!! these are the ones I have elected from literally hundreds of pairs I have tried. I usually play with the one on the very left. the ones on the middle have been sanded further by myself to give me the shape I want. the white hammer is made of "Azgil" wood. the rest are black walnut. the tips are wool felt (different densities for different sounds). I like to cover the hammers with leather sometimes, I have not come across high quality hides (to compare with these felts) in a while.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Lovely! But your photo is way too small!:devil:


----------



## Danielghofrani

I am sorry, I did not mean them to be this big!!
how can I edit the pics to be smaller!?


----------

